# Bushfield Army Camp Near Winchester



## hydealfred

*Bushfield Army Camp - March 2010 - Part 1*

Bushfield Camp is a former disused army camp situated near Winchester Hampshire. It is a bit of an odd place being that very little can be found out about the sites history and use. I have Googled the site but very little comes back. Others have said the same in that the Internet is strangely silent about the site. It appears that the camp was in place during the Second World War and that an airstrip (built by the US Army) was constructed around about the time of D-Day near the camp although I have not been able to locate this. Reference to this can be found via the following link - 

http://daveg4otu.tripod.com/ah1900/ab.html

During the 1950’s the camp was used to train National Servicemen before they were posted to Germany or Malaya. 1961 to 1964 saw the Royal Green Jackets move in whilst their barracks in Winchester was refurbished. After this there is little history that I have found recorded. It appears the site may have been used by Composite Signals Organisation (GCHQ) staff during the 1970’s who used Bushfield as a billet. These staff were based at the Listening Station at Flowerdown near Winchester. I have heard rumour that these staff listened into Russian spy trawlers in the North Sea during the Cold War from Flowerdown, but I do not know if this true. 

The site of the camp has been under threat of redevelopment for many years but it appears no one can actually decide to do with the place. With the threat of the site vanishing I thought it best to record what remains. I don’t know what all the buildings are as I have not been able to locate a plan for the camp. Where I do know I have captioned them as such. There are a lot of other remains of buildings on the site but these are mostly brick bases hidden in undergrowth and are difficult to photograph. Due to the amount of shots I have of the site I have put the post into two parts. Part 2 will follow shortley. 

Remains Of The Motor Transport Garage 





Looking Out Through The Remaining Brick Doorway Of The Motor Transport Garage 




Blast Pens 




Camp Armoury 




Inside The Armoury Is This Cage Obviously For Keeping Something That Needed Protection, Safe




Inside View Of The Armoury 




Armoury Window Detail 




Galvanised Water Tanks Located In The Armoury Roof Skylight




Oil Tank Brick Supports With The Armoury In Background 




Firing Range With Range Flag Pole In The Foreground 




Bullet Holes In The Range Wall 




Located Near Range Firing Line - Not Sure What This Did 




Unknown Building In The Foreground With The Transformer House To The Rear




Unknown Building - Window Detail 




Unknown Building - Roof Detail 




Steps Leading Nowhere With Possible Guard House In The Background 




GEC Light Fitting 




Unknown Steel Building Frame 




Unknown Steel Building Frame 




Unknown Steel Building Frame 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Curlyben

Nice one hydealfred, and to think this is just up the road from me and I never knew.
The sooner I start some serious exploring the better.


----------



## hydealfred

Curlyben said:


> Nice one hydealfred, and to think this is just up the road from me and I never knew.
> The sooner I start some serious exploring the better.



It is surprising whats on your doorstep.


----------



## Curlyben

Totally, that's how I found this site due to a thread about The Mount.


----------



## Seahorse

Whilst your pics are fine at 800x600 (ish), they are still somewhat Hi Res. And there's a lot of them. Any chance you might like to lower the resolution somewhat to make them quicker to load, please?

Ta very much.


----------



## hydealfred

Seahorse said:


> Whilst your pics are fine at 800x600 (ish), they are still somewhat Hi Res. And there's a lot of them. Any chance you might like to lower the resolution somewhat to make them quicker to load, please?
> 
> Ta very much.



I will split the collection into two parts hopefully that will help


----------



## krela

You can tell poor seahorse lives in the middle of nowhere heh 

This place looks interesting. Not seen it before I might have to make a trip at some point.


----------



## hydealfred

krela said:


> You can tell poor seahorse lives in the middle of nowhere heh
> 
> This place looks interesting. Not seen it before I might have to make a trip at some point.



It is spread over a fairly large area of ground and there are some underground parts, possibly to do with water storage which I did not have the nerve to enter. Not sure how long the site will be there as it is under threat.


----------



## Seahorse

krela said:


> You can tell poor seahorse lives in the middle of nowhere heh



Live? I'm WORKING in the middle of nowhere. Sharing one piddly VSAT link with every man and his (salty sea)dog.


----------



## hydealfred

Seahorse said:


> Live? I'm WORKING in the middle of nowhere. Sharing one piddly VSAT link with every man and his (salty sea)dog.



I found this rather interesting - It looks odd but it is a link!!

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_small_aperture_terminal[/ame]


----------



## krela

Seahorse said:


> Live? I'm WORKING in the middle of nowhere. Sharing one piddly VSAT link with every man and his (salty sea)dog.



Lol, true enough.


----------

